# Problems with starting X trail



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm driving a 2006 Bonavista edition with just under 50,000 km and it's been riddled with problems. Outside the regular maintenance, pads and oil changes etc, I've had the exhaust replaced due to rattling, the park neutral switch replaced, two wheel bearings replaced,the latches in the door handles replaced because they refused to stop freezing and the sunroof and dash rattle. Now on top of this, the car occasionally doesn't start, the battery is still in good shape, I turn the key and the engine doesn't turn over, I try it a few times, wait a minute, try again and it starts. In addition I can start it by holding the key in start position whilst shifting the gearbox out of park to start it.Does anyone else have this starting issue? How can I fix it? I had the gearbox adjusted which was supposed to rectify this problem but it didn't work. I won't ever buy a nissan again unless I get my hands on a R32/33/34 skyline, can't wait to get rid of this thing.


----------



## john96666 (Nov 16, 2011)

*similar issue*

you say the engine turn, does it do a grinding noise? mine does that and it is because of some cable being loose! the engine does not want to start because it its not in park correctly. i just push hard upward to park and it usually start.

there is a thread on this somewhere on this forum


----------

